# plans for a Motor stand



## John Redcorn (Dec 6, 2010)

Does anyone have any pics or plans for a motor stand they built, preferably cheap and using minimal wood


----------



## Brine (Dec 6, 2010)

Hey John,

It would probably vary a bit based on the size motor. What size do you want it to accomodate?

Here is a link to another site that has a good write-up: https://forums.iboats.com/showthread.php?t=266570

I know I've seen a couple here as well, but am having difficulty finding them. One in particular had a place to put small parts on while working on the motor. It is a neat design. Maybe someone else can dig it up for me.


----------



## John Redcorn (Dec 6, 2010)

Brine said:


> Hey John,
> 
> It would probably vary a bit based on the size motor. What size do you want it to accomodate?
> 
> ...



Brine,
Thanks for the link, it looks really helpfull. Im gonna need it for a 6 hp chrysler. Its a short shaft about 15", and probably weighs somewhere round 50 lbs.


----------



## fender66 (Dec 6, 2010)

I've seen the thread that Brine is talking about. Not sure why, but I can't find it either. I want to think that Hanr was the Original Poster, but not sure. I'll look some more.


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 6, 2010)

For a 6 horse? Sit grandma down in a chair, and then sneak away with her walker. :lol: 

Really though, I have gotten a handful of these stands at the Goodwill stores for about 5 bucks a piece. Some folding, some with wheels, etc.


----------



## DaveInGA (Dec 6, 2010)

I've built the stand Brine provided you a link to. It works really well and will easily handle your motor in it's standard configuration. I modified it to handle a 300 lb. 75 HP Merc and it still did well.

Bassboy1's idea is just and good and a lot cheaper for that size motor.

You have no bad choices here, what more can you ask for?  :beer:


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 6, 2010)

bassboy1..... =D> =D> =D> 

Just when I thought that maybe I have see everything...... 
A motor stand from a walker..with hardly any work......Classic...

Outdoorsman....


----------



## lbursell (Dec 6, 2010)

Not to brag, and it doesn't have a parts bin, but this is about as simple as it gets. Got the inspiration from BassBoy1's picture above that I had seen earlier. Its under the "Cheapo Motorstand" thread in the Boathouse forum.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=16297

I'm planning to use it for my 25 horse Evinrude when I get the boat into the garage.


----------



## Jim (Dec 6, 2010)

Outdoorsman said:


> bassboy1..... =D> =D> =D>
> 
> Just when I thought that maybe I have see everything......
> A motor stand from a walker..with hardly any work......Classic...
> ...


 :LOL2: 

I've fallen and I cant get up!


----------



## bassboy1 (Dec 6, 2010)

Outdoorsman said:


> bassboy1..... =D> =D> =D>
> 
> Just when I thought that maybe I have see everything......
> A motor stand from a walker..with hardly any work......Classic...
> ...



Another thing I like about them, is they are the perfect height and width to straddle the garbage cans I use to run my smaller motors (I have a ~100 gallon stainless steel tank for the larger outboards), so I never even have to unclamp the motor from the stand to test run it.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 7, 2010)

I build these from 1x4 and 1x6 pieces. Add rollers and a tool tray if you want. They don't take long to build, are light, and can be built in a couple hours.


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Dec 16, 2010)

Bassboy.... :shock: 

ROFLMBO...that is too funny, and granny is going to kick your tail if you don't take her fishin'


----------



## Brine (Dec 16, 2010)

Pretty sure the one bassboy suggested is supposed to have tennis balls under the front legs [-X


----------

